# Fehlersuche Samsung 2433 - Bild verschwindet



## Malkav85 (2. November 2014)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen Samsung Syncmaster 2433 sehr günstig bei ebay gekauft. Der Defekt ist, dass das Bild nach einer Sekunde weg geht und der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.

Um einen Wackelkontakt auszuschließen habe ich schon folgendes versucht:
- verschiedene Kabel ausprobiert (sowohl am DVI, als auch am VGA Anschluss)
- verschiedene Grafikkarten und deren Ausgänge
- Monitor geöffnet und optisch die Platinen begutachtet (keine "kalte Lötstelle" oder geplatzte Kondis erkannt)

Optisch kann ich somit keinen Fehler erkennen. Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein fast am Ende. 

Falls jemand eine Lösung hat oder eine Idee, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## xardius (2. November 2014)

Evtl. Netzteil kaputt das sobald eine Last anliegt schlapp macht?


----------



## Malkav85 (2. November 2014)

Nein, der hat den normalen Eurostecker der direkt an den Monitor kommt. Strom ist ja noch drauf (Lampe leuchtet).

Ich vermute einfach mal, das die Kathoden einen Schaden haben und ich das Display "nur" tauschen muss.


----------



## xardius (2. November 2014)

Naja der hat trotzdem ein Netzteil^^ das ist halt im Monitor verbaut.

Aber war ja auch nur ne Vermutung von mir.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. November 2014)

Ach so meintest du das. Ja, da könnte ein Transistor durchaus einen Hau weg haben, aber wie gesagt, ich kann optisch nichts auffälliges erkennen


----------



## Soulsnap (2. November 2014)

Wenn die Kathoden einen Schaden haben, reicht es nur die Kathoden + evtl Inverter zu tauschen. Habe ich bei meinem alten Fernseher im schlafzimmer auch gemacht, der läuft heute wieder eins A^^


----------



## Malkav85 (2. November 2014)

Und wie mach ich das? Wenn das natürlich den Wert eines neu gekauften 24" übersteigt, lohnt es sich nicht


----------



## Soulsnap (2. November 2014)

Da sind ganz normale Kaltlichtkathoden in Weiss, wie du sie auch als Moddingzubehör kaufen kannst, drin. Dazu baust du das Panel auseinander, baust die alten Kathoden aus und guckst erstmal wie lang die neuen denn sein müssen. Ich Tippe mal auf 20cm wie bei mir. Wenn die Ersatzkathoden da sind, klemmst du die an den alten Inverter und schaust ob sie Einwandfrei funktionieren. Ich Tippe aber eher darauf das der Inverter bei dir ebenfalls eine Macke hat. In dem Fall müsstest du die Inverter auch mit Verbauen. Wie das genau funktioniert, müsste ich nochmal bei nemeim Kumpel nachfragen, der mir dabei geholfen hat. Das ganze ist aber die günstigste und einfachste Methode alte TFT Fernseher und Monitore zu reparieren, wie gesagt mein Oller Schlafzimmer TV läuft jetzt seit 3 Jahren eins A.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. November 2014)

Axo, aber ich hab einen LCD Monitor und keine Röhre


----------



## Soulsnap (2. November 2014)

Ja, ich rede auch die ganze Zeit von LCD Monitoren^^


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2014)

Meist die die Kathoden ja auch in Ordnung, nur der Inverter ist hopps gegangen.
Wenn aber der Monitor offen ist, würde ich gleich alles tauschen.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. November 2014)

*Kopfkratz* Ich hab da aber gar keine Leuchtstoffröhren gesehen. Bin grad etwas verwirrt. Vielleicht nehm ich das Ding einfach mal komplett auseinander


----------



## keinnick (2. November 2014)

Hier hatte jemand das gleiche Problem: Samsung 2433BW: 2 seconds til black - Badcaps Forums



> Victory. Like Ken256, I've never experienced a bad HV transformer on an inverter board, until now. I got a replacement on eBay and was encouraged right away: both secondary windings measured 1050 ohms on the new xformer, while one winding on the original xformer was 1050 ohms, and the other measured 980 ohms, both measured out-of-circuit. I put the new transformer in, and voila: up & running great. Thanks to Rtech for the suggestion.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. November 2014)

Also muss ich nur den Inverter austauschen, weil der anscheinend einen Schuss hat? Das wär natürlich recht günstig und einfach


----------

